# Miscellaneous



## mia04

I would like Modern Greek on this forum as i think its a very interesting language. I'd say ancient greek is probably fascinating too, to learn although i imagine alot harder!


----------



## vachecow

Yeah.....if you look, I started a thread a while back called "Latin" where I pushed for an ancient Latin/Greek forum....GOOD LUCK


----------



## walnut

I would like very much a modern greek forum, too. yià sas!  Walnut


----------



## vachecow

Yeah, thats one reason why I think this new forum is great...it allows people to communicate in all tounges.


----------



## Spicy

I would like a modern greek forum very much too.
I had a greek "friend"     when I was younger..... unfortunately he left me and I  wanted to forget him together with his language....
It was a shame. I mean, for the language.   

Anyway as I actually know few common phrases only I am afraid I wouldn't be able to make any conversation.

Instead of having someone to chat in the forum...maybe we all need a sort of course.

Anyway I think it is a nice idea.


----------



## mia04

Yia sas,
yeah, i think having a sort of course would be very useful for those wanting to learn greek.


----------



## dimitra

Kalispera!

I am new in the forum and would like to greet you all! 
If I could be of any help, since my mother tongue is Greek, feel free to ask!


----------



## walnut

dimitra said:
			
		

> Kalispera!
> 
> I am new in the forum and would like to greet you all!
> If I could be of any help, since my mother tongue is Greek, feel free to ask!


Kalimera Dimitra
kai poli kalos orisses se i kallitera agora tou kosmou...  Welcome! Walnut


----------



## mia04

hi walnut
just wondering what u meant by 'agora tou kosmou'


----------



## walnut

mia04 said:
			
		

> hi walnut
> just wondering what u meant by 'agora tou kosmou'


   I can't speak greek... and I wanted to say: the finest forum in the world! I'm sorry! Ciao  Walnut


----------



## badger

dimitra said:
			
		

> Kalispera!
> 
> I am new in the forum and would like to greet you all!
> If I could be of any help, since my mother tongue is Greek, feel free to ask!



Hi dimitra

Handshake and greetings from Ireland.

Welcome to the forums.

badger.


----------



## Artrella

dimitra said:
			
		

> Kalispera!
> 
> I am new in the forum and would like to greet you all!
> If I could be of any help, since my mother tongue is Greek, feel free to ask!







*Γεια σας    Τι κάνετε   Χαίρω πολύ. 
*  

Hi Dimitra!! Welcome to the Forum !!

Art


----------



## walnut

Hi Artrella!!! I can't find the way to write with greek alphabet...  Please, why don't you reveal the trick?!?!??    Walnut


----------



## mjscott

Artrella-
How many languages _do_ you know?


----------



## vybrak

Hi.
 Can anyone granslate the following lyrics or at least the title ("Ola T'alla")

 Ola T'alla

 den i'parhi hirotero apto
 na me pernas nas dihos vlema 
 n'afinis piso kati pou rotai 
 an axizoun ola gia na ti ponai 
 piso mas zi mia istoria 
 ke tha'prepe na ihe simosia 
 pos ime i moni pou se katalaveni 
 pou se latrevi oti k'ian simveni 

 pes m'oti m'agapas 
 ke afisse ola t'alla 
 min perpatas girevontas 
 gia tin alithia pou mou hrostas 

 ke ti den sou'ho dossi 
 apo tin kardia mou ke apti psihi 
 ol'afta  ta vassana pou travoussa ol'afta ta vradia pou s'anazitoussa 
 ihame kati xehoristo 
 ken den itan katholou sosto 
 etsi pou me petaxes ap'ti zoi sou 
 gia na vro mia alli agalia na ziso 

 pes m'oti m'agapas 
 ke afisse ola t'alla 
 min perpatas girevontas 
 gia tin alithia pou mou hrostas

 den to vlepo san dropi 
 n'andimetopizoume 
 tis parexigisis pou kratan 
 ton enan ap'ton allon ine megalo krima 
 giati boro na figo, na xeperaso 
 horisna mathis an itan 
 pragmatiki agapi 

 pes m'oti m'agapas 
 ke afisse ola t'alla 
 min perpatas girevontas 
 gia tin alithia pou mou hrostas


----------



## dimitra

*ãåéá óáò êé åóÜò!*

*Åßìáóôå êáëÜ üëïé åëðßæù!*

Artrella, you've even got the accents!  
Thank you for using the greek alphabet first, I was afraid it would look something like: ^&%^&#$%^*%&^*(^ since on my computer I often see some weird words because it doesn't support some characters...


----------



## dimitra

Ola T'alla / Everything else

den i'parhi hirotero apto / There is nothing worse than you
na me pernas nas dihos vlema / walking by me without a glance
n'afinis piso kati pou rotai / leaving behind something that is asking
an axizoun ola gia na ti ponai / if everything begins to end in pain
piso mas zi mia istoria / we left a story living behind
ke tha'prepe na ihe simosia / and it should matter
pos ime i moni pou se katalaveni / that I am the only one to understand you
pou se latrevi oti k'ian simveni / to adore you no matter what

pes m'oti m'agapas / tell me you love me
ke afisse ola t'alla / and leave everything else
min perpatas girevontas / dont' wander around searching
gia tin alithia pou mou hrostas / for that truth you owe me 

ke ti den sou'ho dossi / I gave you everything
apo tin kardia mou ke apti psihi / with my heart and soul
ol'afta ta vassana pou travoussa / all this misery you put me through
ol'afta ta vradia pou s'anazitoussa / all those nights I was longing for you
ihame kati xehoristo / we had something special
ken den itan katholou sosto / and it wasn't right
etsi pou me petaxes ap'ti zoi sou / this way you threw me out of your life
gia na vro mia alli agalia na ziso / so I would find another life to live

pes m'oti m'agapas / tell me you love me
ke afisse ola t'alla / and leave everything else
min perpatas girevontas / dont' wander around searching
gia tin alithia pou mou hrostas / for that truth you owe me 

den to vlepo san dropi / I don't think it is a shame
n'andimetopizoume / to confront
tis parexigisis pou kratan / these misunderstandings that keep
ton enan ap'ton allon ine megalo krima / us apart, it is a shame
giati boro na figo, na xeperaso / because I could leave, get over you
horisna mathis an itan / and you wouldn't know if this was
pragmatiki agapi / true love

pes m'oti m'agapas / tell me you love me
ke afisse ola t'alla / and leave everything else
min perpatas girevontas / dont' wander around searching
gia tin alithia pou mou hrostas / for that truth you owe me 

A pretty rough translation, I hope it makes sense...


----------



## Artrella

walnut said:
			
		

> Hi Artrella!!! I can't find the way to write with greek alphabet...  Please, why don't you reveal the trick?!?!??    Walnut





Guys, I'm sorry to disappoint both of you but I just copied it from some course there on the net.    

I don't even know Greek!!!!     It was just a gift to Dimitra!!! 


Art


----------



## Thomas Keyes

As for Modern Greek, I'm looking for the lyrics of two Greek songs that I've forgotten in part.  The first is an American-Greek lovesong called "Misirlou".  I've forgotten the second stanza.  The other is a dirge about a warrior, and it begins something like this, "Otan mou eipan eche gian kai girise na pagei, enoisa...."  I don´t know the name.  Both were sung by T. Alevizos in the 60´s.  I´d love it if anything could help me.  I can´t find them on the WWW.


----------



## dimitra

Goodmorning Thomas!

Here are the lyrics of Misirlou, tell me if you need it written in greeklish:
*Ìéóéñëïý - Íßêïò ÑïõìðÜíçò* 

Ìéóéñëïý ìïõ, ç ãëõêéÜ óïõ ç ìáôéÜ 
öëüãá ìïõ ’÷åé áíÜøåé ìåò óôçí êáñäéÜ, 
á÷ ãéá÷áìðßìðé, á÷ ãéáëåëÝëé, á÷ 
ôá äõï óïõ ÷åßëé óôÜæïõíå ìÝëé, ïúìÝ. 

Á÷, Ìéóéñëïý, ìáãéêÞ îùôéêÞ ïìïñöéÜ, 
ôñÝëá èá ìïõ ’ñèåé, äåí õðïöÝñù ðéá, 
á÷, èá óå êëÝøù ìÝó’ áð’ ôçí ÁñáðéÜ. 

ÌáõñïìÜôá Ìéóéñëïý ìïõ ôñåëÞ 
ç æùÞ ìïõ áëëÜæåé ì’ Ýíá öéëß, 
á÷ ãéá÷áìðßìðé, ì’ Ýíá öéëÜêé, á÷ 
áð’ ôï äéêü óïõ ôï óôïìáôÜêé, ïúìÝ. 

I've never heard of the second one, sorry!


----------



## dimitra

I forgot the PS I meant to write. 

 Why do you call it an American-Greek song?


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Dear Dimitra, Yes please put the lyrics for Misirlou in Roman letters.  I'm in Argentina, and the computers I use here don´t support Greek letters.  I just get weird symbols. I personally can read the Greek script and can always put it back into Greek myself.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Dear Dimitra, Wasn´t it an American of Greek ancestry who wrote Misirlou?  It seems I remember something like that.  Perhaps I'm wrong.  If it's a genuine Hellenic song, so much the better.  I love Greek songs.


----------



## dimitra

Goodmorning Thomas!
Here is a morning gift:
 
Misirlou mou, i glykia sou i matia 
floga mou 'xei anapsei mes stin kardia, 
ah giahabibi, ah gialeleli, ah 
ta dyo sou xeili stazoune meli, oime. 

Ah, Misirlou, magiki exwtiki omorfia, 
trela tha mou 'rthei, den ypoferw pia, 
ah, tha se klepsw mes ap' tin Arapia. 

Mavromata Misirlou mou treli 
i zwi mou allazei m' ena fili, 
ah giahabibi, m' ena filaki, ah 
ap' to diko sou stomataki, oime. 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Dear Dimitra, The lyrics that you sent me are just perfect, exactly what I've been trying to find for several years.  I have a question on grammar.  You contract "mou erthei" to "mou 'rthei".  Can it also be contracted to "m' erthei", which is what I've been singing, or am I just wrong?  Thank you very much for the lyrics.  Thomas


----------



## dimitra

Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> Dear Dimitra, The lyrics that you sent me are just perfect, exactly what I've been trying to find for several years. I have a question on grammar. You contract "mou erthei" to "mou 'rthei". Can it also be contracted to "m' erthei", which is what I've been singing, or am I just wrong? Thank you very much for the lyrics. Thomas


Hello Thomas!

I am grad I could help. 

As for your query, it has been quite a long time since I was taught grammar rules and I can't explain the exact reason for this kind of contraction in the words. Although, I do remember that the correct version is "mou 'rthei" and "m' erthei" would rather be what you would hear from my grandmother in a village lost somewhere in the Greek province . It is not necessarily wrong, but it would be considered vernacular.


----------



## dimitra

dimitra said:
			
		

> Hello Thomas!
> 
> I am  grad (?!?!?!?!?!)  I could help.
> 
> As for your query, it has been quite a long time since I was taught grammar rules and I can't explain the exact reason for this kind of contraction in the words. Although, I do remember that the correct version is "mou 'rthei" and "m' erthei" would rather be what you would hear from my grandmother in a village lost somewhere in the Greek province . It is not necessarily wrong, but it would be considered vernacular.


grade F!!! 
I meant to say I am glad!


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Dear Dimitra, As for the second song I asked about, I actually know all the words--maybe.  I'm unclear on one phrase.  The whole song reads something like this.  Pardon the spelling:
Otan mou eipan exei gian kai girise na pagei, enoisa tin kardoula mou pou mes apo mou  erragei.  Apopse me skotosane ki'ela kai 'sy kai klapse, kai par' apo to aima mou, kai ta mallia sou vapse.
The problematic phrase is 'pou mes apo mou'.  The whole line is supposed to mean, "I felt my heart, that within me, was breaking".  It doesn't matter so much that I have exactly the original words, providing what I have is grammatically correct.  Does it sound all right?   Incidentally, I think this was about a Greek warrior who was killed in Constantinople.  Grim lyrics but very characteristic melody.  Thomas


----------



## dimitra

Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> Dear Dimitra, As for the second song I asked about, I actually know all the words--maybe. I'm unclear on one phrase. The whole song reads something like this. Pardon the spelling:
> Otan mou eipan exei gian kai girise na pagei, enoisa tin kardoula mou pou mes apo mou erragei. Apopse me skotosane ki'ela kai 'sy kai klapse, kai par' apo to aima mou, kai ta mallia sou vapse.
> The problematic phrase is 'pou mes apo mou'. The whole line is supposed to mean, "I felt my heart, that within me, was breaking". It doesn't matter so much that I have exactly the original words, providing what I have is grammatically correct. Does it sound all right? Incidentally, I think this was about a Greek warrior who was killed in Constantinople. Grim lyrics but very characteristic melody. Thomas


Dear Thomas, first of all. HAPPY NEW YEAR, I wish you and everybody in the forum all the best for 2005. 

The song you have written reminds me of some Cretan folk couplets, this is why it has this kind of syntax. The phrase you have quoted is OK for this kind of songs and the translation is correct too!

Sorry for my late answer but I was out of town on vacation and avoided any contact with the computer...


----------



## ProudOfBeingTurkish

Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> Dear Dimitra, As for the second song I asked about, I actually know all the words--maybe. I'm unclear on one phrase. The whole song reads something like this. Pardon the spelling:
> Otan mou eipan exei gian kai girise na pagei, enoisa tin kardoula mou pou mes apo mou erragei. Apopse me skotosane ki'ela kai 'sy kai klapse, kai par' apo to aima mou, kai ta mallia sou vapse.
> The problematic phrase is 'pou mes apo mou'. The whole line is supposed to mean, "I felt my heart, that within me, was breaking". It doesn't matter so much that I have exactly the original words, providing what I have is grammatically correct. Does it sound all right? Incidentally, I think this was about a Greek warrior who was killed in *Constantinople.*  Grim lyrics but very characteristic melody.  Thomas



Dear Thomas,
If you mentioned Istanbul you wrote wrong!There isn't Constantinople,It's Istanbul since 1453


----------

